# New to all this.



## dalhona1 (May 2, 2021)

Hello forum. I'm Derrick and I am a new member here and also new to smoking meat. I've been given a smoke hollow pro series verticle propane smoker. Any and all advice is welcome. 
One issue I am having is this: I am having issues keeping the flame going when windy. I live in Albuquerque,  NM and this time of year there is lots of wind. I've tried covering the bottom of the smoker where all the vent holes are but no luck. Any other tricks or advise? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 2, 2021)

dalhona1 said:


> Hello forum. I'm Derrick and I am a new member here and also new to smoking meat. I've been given a smoke hollow pro series verticle propane smoker. Any and all advice is welcome.
> One issue I am having is this: I am having issues keeping the flame going when windy. I live in Albuquerque,  NM and this time of year there is lots of wind. I've tried covering the bottom of the smoker where all the vent holes are but no luck. Any other tricks or advise?
> Thanks in advance.




You may have to build a wind block around the smoker. 
Usually they are 3 sided, made of plywood and connected with piano hinges so it can be folded up and stored when not needed. 

Build your wind block bigger than your smoker so it's a safe distance away and won't start on fire. Turn the door away from the wind.


----------



## 912smoker (May 2, 2021)

Yep Charlie has you covered and welcome to SMF from SE Ga !


----------



## kruizer (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Spent some time in Roswell working, know what you mean about the wind. Looks like Kilo got you on the right track. Be sure to brush up on your picture taking...We like food porn here.
Jim


----------



## zwiller (May 3, 2021)

Welcome.  If you want my honest advice (as resident SMF devil's advocate),  sell that smoker and get an MES and AMNPS.  I started with a gasser and ran into issues like wind etc.  MES is insulated and performs better in wind and cold IMO.    I wish someone would have told me this a long time ago.


----------



## dalhona1 (May 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Welcome.  If you want my honest advice (as resident SMF devil's advocate),  sell that smoker and get an MES and AMNPS.  I started with a gasser and ran into issues like wind etc.  MES is insulated and performs better in wind and cold IMO.    I wish someone would have told me this a long time ago.


Not to sound ignorant, but what is MES and AMNPS? But thanks for the heads up. Might be what I do.


----------



## karlb (May 3, 2021)

Newer guy here too and living in NH. Great forum, and learning too how this all works but am a quick learner. Having great results by following a few tips here already.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 3, 2021)

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker and A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker.
Welcome to the forum, glad you joined us. Lots of great people here.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
I keep my gasser out of the wind, do what ever you have to do to shield it from the wind, and it will be a great smoker.
Al


----------



## zwiller (May 3, 2021)

Acronyms of sorts.  Trust me, you'll pick them up fast.
MES = Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.  
AMNPS = AMazeN Pellet Smoking tray.  

More at the top of my head.
IT internal temp
PP pulled pork
FOTB fall off the bone


----------



## pineywoods (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us.
Hopefully this will help    https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/smf-acronyms-definitions.8539/


----------



## DanFromCT1983 (May 3, 2021)

Welcome to the group from CT.


----------



## Smoking at 4am (May 4, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Western Massachusetts.

4am


----------

